# La Palma volcano: Drone video



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2021)

it almost looks unreal

2:15


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 6, 2021)

That is one angry monster and heaven knows when and where it will end.  For sure the Canaries will grow larger.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> That is one angry monster and heaven knows when and where it will end.  For sure the Canaries will grow larger.


I wonder if it's true that vegetables grow bigger and better
in volcanic soil.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 6, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I wonder if it's true that vegetables grow bigger and better
> in volcanic soil.


Eventually.   It also adds land to the area surrounding the volcanic eruption.  I understand there is a new island pushing up in Hawaii and might be seen in about 1,000 years or so.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Oct 6, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> it almost looks unreal
> 
> 2:15



That red is so intense, and pure.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Eventually.   It also adds land to the area surrounding the volcanic eruption.  I understand there is a new island pushing up in Hawaii and might be seen in about 1,000 years or so.


Thanks. Yes I heard about the one in Hawaii. 1000 years? Oh my.....


----------

